# why the hell are 8 out 10 plants male



## gqone333

i think 8 out of 10 plants are male ,they have little pollen sacs, but im not sure ,if some are hermie.what are the ratios and have any of you experience this


----------



## Stoney Bud

gqone333 said:
			
		

> i think 8 out of 10 plants are male ,they have little pollen sacs, but im not sure ,if some are hermie.what are the ratios and have any of you experience this


That's a drag man. Are you using bagseed or buying seeds? Either way, that seems like a high ratio.

In the last four seed buys I've done, I've been extraordinarily lucky. Every plant has been female. With bagseed, you can never tell what you're going to get.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

sometimes those things happen. i have read that the ratio of male to female is around 50/50. i have also read where people have gotten 9 females out of a pack of 10 beans. i also read another where the person only got 2 feamles out of 10 beans. are you sure 8 out of 10 are male?


----------



## skunk

yeah dude you might have to show some pictures because right before the hairs pop out there are little bulbs that may present there selves to look like seedsacs until the little hairs start popping out  in a few days . so look real close or show us some pic or better yet you dont have much to lose so give it a few more days .


----------



## dank

hey gone,  

thats a drag man, i only have two plants now and man i hope at least one is a female!  

so i also believe in the 50/50 rule, but that you can taint it with consistantly improper grow conditions and stress, that can cause would-be females to turn hermi or male  but a lot of this is in theory and research, so if you supported it that would be great... in that weird way...  

i have an awesome document on how to optimize your female ratio. its great to pick at while your ripped or need something to draw you away from babbying your ladies :lol: but its 5 pages, at 36kb while the attachment limit is 19.5 - if anybody knows loop holes or what to do with the msdoc, let me know


----------



## Mutt

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?p=13735#post13735

Hope this was the article. I created a thread for it. As it was so long.
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?p=13735#post13735


----------



## gqone333

aww shit i hope i dint just chop a female
but there are like 10 to 20 pods on it oh, and im using bagseeds.i wanna order some ,but i dont wont them ,to get confiscated ,or get my place raided.what are absolute safe sites.


----------



## Hick

Those are definately males ggone, you didn't 'muck it up'..


----------



## gqone333

thanks hick ,that would have, pissed me off


----------



## dank

good form mutt, thats _exactly_ the article i have. read up everyone


----------



## craterlake

gqone333 said:
			
		

> aww **** i hope i dint just chop a female
> but there are like 10 to 20 pods on it oh, and im using bagseeds.i wanna order some ,but i dont wont them ,to get confiscated ,or get my place raided.what are absolute safe sites.


 
Hello Gone, I have had good luck with the Single Seed Centre. I have purchased twice from them and had all females so far! You do need to watch your mail for them because they are absolutely disguised! So don't accidently throw them out!


----------



## skullcandy

cause the girls always share. just kidding I give up why did you get 8 males out of ten seeds .


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

This thread is over 7-1/2 years old......


----------



## Hushpuppy

They are all males because he waited 7-1/2 years for them to germ?   :doh:


----------

